# Velvet Cloud Vapor - Juice Reviews



## vaalboy (23/2/15)

I managed to get my hands on to a tester bottle of *Burley Beard Tobacco *(produced by Velvet Cloud) this past weekend and after vaping 20 odd ml's in two days, I'm so impressed I just had to do a review.

What really got my interest, is that Velvet Cloud supply an all VG, natural, pure & organic e-liquid that's hand brewed in micro-batches in the States. I was expecting the 100% VG juice to be thick, but the VG gets diluted with distilled and deionized water which thins the base considerably so it wicks really well and is reported to be suitable for tanks and carto's alike. 

Now, I'm always on the look out for a good quality tobacco juice and Burley Beard rates right up there with some of the top NET tobacco's I've tried. Apparently the tobacco extract is Tobacco Absolute which is responsible for delivering the pure tobacco flavour. The liquid is also light yellow in colour which is different to the darker NET colours - no artificial colourants or flavouring is added.

As far as the taste goes, using a 0.8 ohm ribbon coil with ecowool on my Cyclone fitted REO, it delivers a solid and I mean solid, tobacco flavoured vape with a faint hint of berry on the inhale and a hint of butterscotch on the exhale. It's not sweet at all which suits my taste buds. The throat hit is more than adequate which was surprising for a 100% VG juice. As expected it produced sufficient cloud cover for the chasers out there.

In my opinion, a definite must for the Tobacco fans and I can't wait to try out the rest of the range when they become available via their SA agent, vapedecadence.co.za

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## audiophile011 (12/3/15)

When will they be available? When, I ask! I need to know, the anticipation is killing me.


----------



## johan (12/3/15)

Nice review @vaalboy - you made me drool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (12/3/15)

Thanks for sharing @vaalboy - I've had my eye on this line for a while. If you have any other flavours let us know what you think of them too. Hopefully it'll be available locally one of these days.


----------



## Andre (12/3/15)

Ah, sounds interesting. Some mixed reactions on it here: http://juicedb.com/juices/6292


----------



## Silver (13/3/15)

Thanks for sharing your views @vaalboy 
I know you are a keen tobacco fan, so your views help!


----------



## Silver (13/3/15)

@vaalboy , i have changed the thread title to stick to the convention of the manufacturer in the title followed by "Juice Reviews"

I then made the flavour your were talking about bold in the opening paragraph


----------



## vaalboy (13/3/15)

Thanks @Silver - I should stick to the rules

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/3/15)

Great review! Thank you @vaalboy 
This juice sounds really good!


----------



## KB_314 (13/6/15)

Hoping to revive this thread now that Velvet Cloud is locally available from Vape Decadence (aka "the new local Vicious Ant agent").

If anyone has tried these juices yet, please let us know what you think...


----------

